# Remote Coding



## babsgb2003 (Oct 29, 2008)

I am hoping to do some remote coding in the near future, and I am in the process of purchasing a computer.  Can anyone who is currently doing remote coding give me some advise on what to look for in purchasing a computer.  I am really interesting in a laptop...Will a laptop suffice?

Beverly B.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes a laptop works just fine for remote coding. Make sure you have enough memory and it is high speed connection. Also many companies are not yet using Vista so make sure you buy one that will be compatiable with logging into your companies work site.


----------



## scottshar (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Kelly,
Is your company hiring at this time?


----------



## babsgb2003 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks...But how will I know what is enough memory...is there something more specific that I need to look for...I would hate to spend a lot of money and get the wrong computer.

Beverly B.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Oct 29, 2008)

I think pretty much all of the current laptops have enough memory. I bought a Dell Inspiron 1520 for $1000 and am very happy with it.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Oct 29, 2008)

*Scottshar*

No, they actually just let go quite a few remote contract coders.


----------



## dkeats (Oct 29, 2008)

*computer*



babsgb2003 said:


> I am hoping to do some remote coding in the near future, and I am in the process of purchasing a computer.  Can anyone who is currently doing remote coding give me some advise on what to look for in purchasing a computer.  I am really interesting in a laptop...Will a laptop suffice?
> 
> Beverly B.



I use a laptop and it works fine, just be sure it has adequate RAM, which most do now anyway.


----------



## pharmon (Oct 29, 2008)

I was told by a representative of a coding program when they trained me, that all of the new computers would only have Vista and do not buy them, they will not work with 99% of the coding programs.  To get a computer with the last version of windows you had to order one online.  A friend of mine just went to a computer repair store and he ordered her what she needed, set her up to code online.  I would be leary about trying to buy a system and it not work with the program of the company you are working for.  It might cause a lot of grief for you or them.  I have 2 programs I code in, both are web based, and both are clearly different from each other.  If you have a computer, I think I'd find the job first, then ask what their requirements are, or look at some requirements from job postings about the system they are requiring.


----------



## deja53 (Oct 29, 2008)

I use Windows Vista for my remote coding contracts. I have three different contracts that use three different coding programs and they all work fine.


Tammy


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Oct 29, 2008)

My full time remote auditing position I have to use Windows XP. With my remote consulting position I could use Windows or Vista.

I agree double check with future places of employment to see what their requirements are.

Good Luck!!


----------



## okiesawyers (Oct 29, 2008)

I work remotely with Windows Vista and have never had an issue.


----------



## babsgb2003 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, everyone for the info.  

Beverly B.


----------



## mbort (Oct 30, 2008)

when looking (at laptops) also keep in mind, what are you comfortable with as far as keyboards go.  I personally HATE the numbers across the top of the keyboard simply because I love the 10-key on the side, I am much quicker and more accurate. I actually went and purchased the 10-key adapter and mouse to go with mine.  I use my desktop 98% of the time but the laptop is nice when I go on vacation (but still work remotely).  I also have Vista and have had no issues, but like the others have mentioned, you should double check the job requirements.

Food for thought


----------



## babsgb2003 (Oct 30, 2008)

Is it possible to get a good laptop for under $1000 (like, around $500) to provide the capabilities for remote coding?


----------



## sherryjean27 (Oct 30, 2008)

I paid $425 on sale at best buy for mine about 5 months ago. I haven't had any problems. It is a Toshiba. I love it. It also had Vista on it.


----------



## mbort (Oct 30, 2008)

November and December there will be some awesome deals out there for lap tops


----------



## tetzlaffanne (Oct 30, 2008)

*Remote Coding Laptops*

Make sure you have a minimum of 1 GB Ram to run multiple applications at one time. Many PCs have duo core processors now and even quad core processors which helps to keep your speed up a bit if you are working on productivity with a remote position. Are you wanting an hourly or productivity position?


----------



## pharmon (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW I am so glad many of you spoke up about Vista.  I will diffently be buying a laptop beginning of the year and I won't be afraid now, considering what all you had to say.   Thank you all !!!!


----------



## babsgb2003 (Oct 31, 2008)

tetzlaffanne said:


> Make sure you have a minimum of 1 GB Ram to run multiple applications at one time. Many PCs have duo core processors now and even quad core processors which helps to keep your speed up a bit if you are working on productivity with a remote position. Are you wanting an hourly or productivity position?




I really don't much about doing remote coding, so I am not sure...but hourly sounds better.


----------



## babsgb2003 (Oct 31, 2008)

pharmon said:


> I was told by a representative of a coding program when they trained me, that all of the new computers would only have Vista and do not buy them, they will not work with 99% of the coding programs.  To get a computer with the last version of windows you had to order one online.  A friend of mine just went to a computer repair store and he ordered her what she needed, set her up to code online.  I would be leary about trying to buy a system and it not work with the program of the company you are working for.  It might cause a lot of grief for you or them.  I have 2 programs I code in, both are web based, and both are clearly different from each other.  If you have a computer, I think I'd find the job first, then ask what their requirements are, or look at some requirements from job postings about the system they are requiring.



I just spoke with someone from Maxim and he told me not to get a computer with VISTA...He said to get a computer with Windows XP


----------



## ruhood (Oct 31, 2008)

Can you still buy a computer with XP?  I bought a laptop in January and it came with Vista.  Seems like these companies need to update their systems.


----------



## babsgb2003 (Nov 3, 2008)

I also noticed that all of the new computers come with VISTA; but I did see a Dell catalog that offered some computers with a downgrade to XP along with Vista.  I think that I will go with this just in case I may need both at sometime.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Nov 3, 2008)

I went onto Dells site and built a new computer to include XP.  Quite a few stores such as Best Buy and Circuit City also have refurbished computers that are XP that are in excellent condition and are less expensive.


----------

